# question for the guys



## vincent malloy (Aug 31, 2003)

*Who would you most like to wake up next to in the crypt :

1: Morticia Addams (1965 version)

2: Morticia Addams (1993 version)

3: Lilly Munster

????????????????*

*"I don't mind pushing the Dodge through gang territory 'cuz I'm a mighty stegosaurus." 
- Al Bundy, Halloween, 1993
*


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

No question about it.

Morticia '65...what a babe!!!

Roger

"Rotting corpes make lovely fertilizer." -- The Dark Gardener


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

It's tough between Addams 65 and Lilly munster


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

lilly

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## deadthingsmikeydeadthings (Oct 4, 2004)

Lilly without a doubt!

Tim


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

When it came out, definately: Wednesday Addams (Movies 1991-1993 version) I was like 10 at the time though. Now, I guess I'd probably have to go with Morticia Addams, also 1993 version; I just thought she looked a bit nicer and pulled it off in a bit more sexy manner in the movie than the old tv show (yes, it's blasphemy.) Actually, I'd ideally want Wednesday from the 1993 version after now having aged 11 more years. Rowl!! 
-
Hmmm, I wonder if my girlfrined has picked a costume yet....

I want a hearse.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*I'd say Morticia 1965 version.*

<center></center>


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Can we add

4. Vampira?


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

You all confuse me, if i'm waking up in a crypt i must be a vampire, and vampires don't have to straddle themselves with just one. SO - i would take them all

Life is full of choices - if you don't like your life - make better choices


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

5. Elvira

I want a hearse.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Guys guys guys,

You must include the SCREAM QUEEN herself. JLC....She will win all awards (except for Spiderella. She can have sllep in my crypt anytime...)

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Morticia 1965

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

Lilly Munster

www.beyondthegrave.ca


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

. . . just here spying on the guy's answers . . .

Yagottawanna!


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm waiting for Wednesday to hit 18...

-------------

Never criticize someone until you have walked a mile in their shoes. That way, when you DO criticize them, you are a mile away, and you have their shoes...


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Definitely Morticia 1965. Most definitely.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Morticia 1965

Mr. Mxyztplk

"The suspence is killing me, I hope it will last!" -Willy Wonka


----------



## Mindcrime (Sep 6, 2004)

Lilly Munster...well, I don't know much french...

---------------
Never criticize someone until you have walked a mile in their shoes. That way, when you DO criticize them, you are a mile away, and you have their shoes...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Lily Munster, but not Lily Munstercheese.
I always thought that she had a real sweet face, although I must admit, I only dreamt of tasting it.
Yavonne DeCarlo!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## russhatcher (Dec 12, 2004)

Vampirella!!!!


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

*Wednesday Addams..*

"I'd ideally want Wednesday from the 1993 version after now having aged 11 more years. Rowl!! "

Dude, the was Christina Ricci.

Google her...


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I know who it was, but check out her pics now, then make a few adjustments to age up Wednesday to a 25 year old.  Same long black hair, pale white skin, dark sence of humor...

And in conclusion, schwing!


----------



## FreakyL (Oct 9, 2004)

Hmmm, I'd say neither, give me Elvira!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Vincent, now one for the ladies!


----------

